# Swagbucks just changed code policy!



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Now you can share active codes when you find them!
Enter this code by 2 pm EDT for 4 swagbucks
ShareThisCode


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw that! Wonder what prompted the change... my guess is they're trying to drive the cheat code sites out :shrug:


----------

